# Honey for blemishes...



## clwkerric (Feb 16, 2007)

So, I just read in a book that honey is an antibacterial, which makes it great to use on oily or broken out skin. It says to put a dab of honey on a blemish before you go to bed and put a band-aid over it and in the morning it will be gone!

I think it's very interesting... I'll have to give it a shot.:box:


----------



## Lauren (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 16, 2007)

I would love to try this!!! But I would certainly want one the is 100% natural, I may try this over the weekend - thanks for posting!!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out this thread!!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...uty-26452.html


----------



## missflyrican (May 11, 2007)

thanks thanks


----------



## j4d3 (May 11, 2007)

interesting to say... anyway, i prefer using honey as a gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (but it's remain not longer on my lips, 'cause i eat it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## fishchick72 (May 12, 2007)

please let us know how it works for you..........that seems kinda messy to me, wouldn't it get in your hair &amp; on your pillow?


----------



## dinokiss21 (May 12, 2007)

hmm interesting


----------



## maryfitz24 (May 12, 2007)

I tried it last night. I really made a difference. I will put some on tonight as well.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

wow thats new for me


----------



## maryfitz24 (May 13, 2007)

Another thing I like about the honey is that it doesn't dry out the skin, just the acne. I've tried some acne products that really dry everything out and then I have the issue of redness and peeling.

The honey is a bit sticky when you put it on. It basically stays that way. I've used it at night and wait about 15-20 minutes w/just the honey. I then apply the QHMJM on top of it. That dries out and doesn't cause any issues with honey and hair sticking to pillows, etc.


----------



## sunshine478 (May 13, 2007)

ill definitly try that!


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

I'll try it too. Thanks for posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 14, 2007)

I love honey iv been doing a honey mask most nights for just over a week, and my spots have nearly enough gone! I havent left it on over night though but i will give that a try next time i breakout.


----------



## sunshine478 (May 15, 2007)

i tried this last night on a huge zit that i needed to go away. I definitly noticed a difference in size and color. However, it was not completely gone but i will try it again tonight and see if it goes away!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 15, 2007)

ok, what in the world is "QHMJM"????


----------



## cintamay (May 15, 2007)

thanks i might try this


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 15, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (May 15, 2007)

QHMJM is Queen Helene's Mint Julepe Mask..Its amazing! I use it w/ an aspirin mask. I will have to try the honey with it now.


----------



## princessmich (May 17, 2007)

I absolutely adore honey and I always include it in my skincare regimen.


----------



## momidoll (May 17, 2007)

Honey is great...I use it as a face mask and sometimes I mix it with sugar for a facial scrub. I also use Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask too.


----------



## clwkerric (May 17, 2007)

You can put a band aid on top of it.


----------



## Very_Tammy (May 21, 2007)

I tried this a couple of times and I'm sad to say that it did not do much, if anything, for me. I guess it's one of those things that works for some, but not all. Although it did make my skin feel nice and soft in the morning after I washed the honey off, lol.


----------



## eelplee227 (May 24, 2007)

what's an aspirin mask?


----------



## Noor_KSA (May 24, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the tip! I never thought about using honey for blemishes.


----------



## cracka (May 24, 2007)

I tried it last night and it really works.

I currently have two HUGE pimples one on my chin and the other on my temple

I think it really helped.

I am going to try it again tonight


----------



## CubNan (May 24, 2007)

I'll have to try too but the only honey I have in the house I got in Portugal. I have a whopper starting on my cheek.


----------



## clwkerric (May 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

*Yes, honey is known for its soothing and anti-microbial properties. However, it is not a quick fix, nor does it clear pimples overnight. If it did, I would be drowning in the stuff, believe me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## raineywife (May 26, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I posted a question on oily skin/acne I believe. After some research, I decided to try a natural approach.

2 tbsp fullers earth clay

1 teaspoon honey

1 tbsp water or half &amp; half (I had to use more)

1 drop essential oil of your choice (optional)

After 3 days of using this mask the acne is almost gone and the acne scars have lightened on my cheeks. I am satisfied with the results. Thank the Lord for that.

I also found it hard to locate the fullers earth clay because while there are plenty of health food stores, there are almost no natural/wholistic beauty stores. I found the earth clay in a spice store. I did find a company online that sells everything you could possible need. Mountain Rose Herbs | Bulk organic herbs, spices &amp; essential oils


----------



## Christmaself55 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've actually done this and it works. The blemish doesn't go away completely but it gets smaller. It's so exciting. I used it like 2 nights in a row and it worked really well for me. I can say that if you have a blemish go ahead and try it. You've got nothing to loose!


----------



## mayyami (Sep 9, 2007)

really? Wow, let us know how it goes.


----------



## sweetsugar (Sep 30, 2007)

Manuka honey is great for skin!!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

very interesting thanx!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have to give this a try for my "monthly" chin breakout.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never heard of using honey for skincare, that is interesting.


----------



## TylerRenee (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm...that sounds interesting.

i'll have to try that.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 17, 2007)

Before you run to the cupboard, you should know that the variety of honeys are widely varied in their effectiveness, so not all types are the same.

Some honeys may not be any better for your teeth than refined sugar, but at the other end of the spectrum, there are honeys which are outstanding for their antimicrobial properties. It appears that the majority of research on honey's antimicrobial properties and effectiveness in treating gum disease come out of New Zealand in the past half-dozen years. Most of this may be attributable to Dr. Peter C. Molan, Associate Professor of Biochemistry at the University of Waikato, New Zealand:

"Honey contains an enzyme that produces hydrogen peroxide which is believed to be the main reason for the antimicrobial activity of honey. Types of honey differ greatly in their antimicrobial potency, varying as much as a hundred fold. The research has shown that honey not only stops the growth of the dental plaque bacteria, it reduces the amount of acid produced, which stops the bacteria from producing dextran. Dextran, a component of dental plaque, is the gummy polysaccharide that the bacteria produce in order to adhere to the surface of the teeth."

Honey derived from the *Manuka* (Leptospermum scoparium) bush, found in abundance in New Zealand, claims the highest potency of antimicrobial properties. In fact, Maruka honey's antibacterial factor is unaffected by enzymes in the body that destroy hydrogen peroxide components. (Normally, peroxide isn't considered a good antimicrobial because the body too quickly dilutes it.) It also has an exceptionally high level of plant-derived antimicrobial activity. Antioxidants in honey prevent the formation of free radicals and the nutrient supply of honey is an important factor in new tissue growth, damaged by infection, as well.

In addition, a 'medicinal' honey has been developed in New Zealand and Queensland, Australia to fight against 'superbugs,' such as multiple-resistant staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) and vancomycin-resistant enterococci (VRE), attributable to a reported 100 deaths a week in the UK, according to one report.

FYI


----------



## Cas-19 (Oct 17, 2007)

ouch i dont like the sound of bandaid on the face...i mite give it a go though!


----------



## angellove (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info.! Can you please edit your post and make sure you credit the source of your information? ie: did you pull this article from a website?


----------



## eman69 (Oct 17, 2007)

i shall definetly try it

i shall definetly try it


----------



## lummerz (Oct 17, 2007)

Ayup! It was taken from a website! This is the site: Honey! Natural Treatment for Gum Disease

If ya google "manuka honey" you will find lots of information based on antibacterial properties.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

I have always heard honey is an antibacterial. It is the only food that can last 100's of years and never go bad.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 17, 2007)

That is true! Although, it depends on how you store the honey. If you keep it in those clear plastic containers that you see in the stores when you buy them, they will lose it's antibacterial properties over time. If you keep it in a opaque jar or mug, it will keep indefinitely.


----------



## DreamSonia (Oct 18, 2007)

Also try tea tree oil for blemishes - it works pretty well!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## geminisoulkiss (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm definitley going to try this!


----------



## cestamour (Oct 21, 2007)

I LOVE honey. I use in my masks, cleansers, over night spot treatments. Works wonders. :]


----------



## babyanj (Oct 22, 2007)

i've only tried drinking honey for health... the posts here makes me want to try it out on my face right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i used to have a honey scrub (dead sea salt &amp; honey), i guess i'll just make my own scrub with brown sugar or something


----------



## YanaBana (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried honey and Im not sure if it did much for me. But I will tell you what did, lemon juice and egg white. I mixed these two together and put it on my trouble spots and left it on overnight. WHen I got up the next morning I washed my face and the blemishes were peeling right off with the dead skin. Im telling you this formula thing works wonders.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, Honey has amazing healing properties. It does wonders for your skin and hair.


----------



## Ann2325 (Oct 26, 2007)

i so wish i could try, because i love the use of honey.Unfortunately i am allergic to the use of band-aids! ever heard of that! ;(

anyways, i always use honey and a vita E capsule everynight before i go to bed as a natural moisturiser and it helps make my skin supple and smooth! ;p


----------



## UmmS (Oct 27, 2007)

Will try this out

Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also read someplace that apparently lemon juice is good for blemishes....? anyone know more about this...?


----------



## islandmama (Oct 27, 2007)

i have to try this usually i just use toothpaste over my pimples they dry them out too.


----------



## Lamorenalotiene (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh my! That's such a good idea! Never thought of this one... Thanks


----------



## LilyLady (Oct 31, 2007)

How about cutting a tiny square of gauze to put over the honey? instead of an adhesive bandaid?


----------



## eternalvoyageur (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, and the honey will make it stick to the skin nicely. I wouldn't like using bandaids anyway, they hurt when you peel them off and they leave glue marks.


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 10, 2007)

For those who regularly use honey masks, how long do you leave it on for?


----------



## xJula (Nov 11, 2007)

The honey mask from L'Occitane works pretty well! It smells so yummy 0_0


----------



## laura892 (Nov 12, 2007)

wow! I might try this sometime! I always have annoying blemishes on the apples of my cheeks.

For blemishes though, I suggest Aveeno Postitively Radiant.

Even though thats a little off topic [:


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

hmm..just bought lots of honey becuase they were buy one get one free!! might give this tip a try!


----------



## angie10 (Dec 5, 2007)

I use honey for facials, love it.


----------



## aniusca (Dec 5, 2007)

My skin felt nice after I use honey on my face but is so meeeessy.I couldnt use it every week.Didnt do much for my blemishes but the skin looks nice and healthy after and u can use it on ur lips as well to make them soft soft.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

great tip!!


----------



## serendipity86 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've heard this before from my sister. It does work! It seems that home remedies sometimes work better than all the prescriptions. Oatmeal, apple cider vinegar worked for me too, although the vinegar smelled terrible


----------



## chavette (Dec 10, 2007)

You'd be better off leaving it uncovered... covering a blemish with a plaster just makes the scab sweat and the skin won't recover properly. Honey is antibacterial, but where blemishes are concerned, cleaning them thoroughly and then leaving them to heal is best


----------



## zstar (Dec 11, 2007)

My grandmother used to tell me to put honey on my blemishes, but I never listened to her. I tried it last night and it seemed to help! I guess i should've listened to those old wives tales more carefully!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Here's what i'm doing to my face (which currently looks like a war zone from breaking out) tonight:

-wash with my natural seaweed-based facewash

-use ACV mixed with water as a toner

-put little dabs of wildflower honey on my blemishes

-go to bed and cross my fingers!

now if that's not natural enough i dont know what is!!


----------

